# YT4000 Power Issues - won't turn over



## Covington (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a YT4000 with a new battery, which is reading 12.1 VDC. Today it decided to not start. When I turn the key to start, nothing happens - not even the clicking of the starter solenoid. There is power to the solenoid, I measured that against the ground of the battery.

I also tried the ole screwdriver across the solenoid trick, but that did nothing either. Should I assume that if this doesn't work - then the starter is the issue? Or is the issuer deeper than this since I did not hear the click of the solenoid either? 

The third thing... The lights do not work either anymore. Even when I turn the ignition switch to start, there is no power to the lights (with the light switch on). I don't find the light switch on any of the wiring diagrams I have found (via google) for this mower, so not quite sure where to trace this issue back to.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Covington, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you jumped the solenoid correctly, it may be the starter. Check that the starter gear isn't stuck/jammed in the ring gear.

Also check your safety switches, beginning with the seat switch. Jumper the seat switch and see if it will crank. 

You may have a blown fuse in the light circuit.


----------



## Covington (Aug 12, 2020)

I will check the starter. I'm pretty sure I really only need to put power directly to the starter where the solenoid would generally push power (which would be the same as jumping it via the big terminals). 

I will also check the seat and clutch switches. According to the electricals - those should be the only 2 to worry about.

The electricals do not show a fuse in the light circuit, but will certainly check. The only fuse I had found was a 20Amp fuse that was intact.

Thank you for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Covington (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks like the 20 amp fuse was the one coming back from the lights, FYI.


----------

